# No "fancy" Cooking Lately



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Just flour tortillas with shredded mozzarella, chorizo and nopalitos or salsa on one half then folded and toasted on a griddle until well browned. No pics, they don't last long. Also me making hot dogs with hoagie buns, bun length smoked sausage and nopalitos, sauerkraut or KimChi on top, chili if you must. They go pretty fast also. Might make a pot of pintos today and some fried rice because we have a lot of left over rice and some Chinese sausage and a package of fake crab meat.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Me too, just fast and furious cooking…this from two days ago…shredded zucchini and chopped spinach with eggs, half and half, mozzarella, seasonings, and the crust was big boy refrigerated buns. It was creamy and good.
I made pan fried poblano peppers and barbecue chicken breast.
I planned on making chili relleno, stuffed with pepper jack cheese, but I got lazy!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my stars, you two really know how to get the old taste buds stirred up, now I am REALLY hungry.

Just a quick question, is there a way to smoke chicken breast where it doesn't dry out? I know smoked quarters are really good and not dry, especially if you smoke them on the rack just below a Boston butt. Talk about goooood, and I don't really care for dark meat.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think they will be dry if you smoke them …When I BBQ boneless breasts, I season them first then apply duck sauce and soy sauce…the secret is to not overcook them so that they don’t come out dry…The head guy tends to overcook them, although this time he got them just right, they were a little moist.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I haven't tried the smoker yet but I like the bone-in breast with skin on, they stay more moist. I usually cook them in the oven at 360 and take them out at 140/150. Some pink but I don't like dry. If I want the skin crisp I do the last 15 minutes with the broiler. 

Doing stuffed peppers later.
Bud


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Doing stuffed peppers later.
> Bud


i'l be right over.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Me too! Stuffed peppers are good stuff..I usually make them in the pressure cooker, but this time I did them in the oven with lots of plum tomato sauce topped with mozzarella and served over a little curly twisted pasta…I have to go to the market for peppers to make this again.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

All I got cooking now is a big pot of beans on the stove with a big piece of ham shank in it. Having that with leftover rice and maybe corn on the cob but probably not though, the beans are in the boiling pot.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> All I got cooking now is a big pot of beans on the stove with a big piece of ham shank in it. Having that with leftover rice and maybe corn on the cob but probably not though, the beans are in the boiling pot.


Here in the deep south those beans would be accompanied by raw onion wedges (separated for dipping and picking up) and pickled hot peppers. We used sliced jalapenos. Traditionally its fresh peppers. And of course corn bread.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> Here in the deep south those beans would be accompanied by raw onion wedges (separated for dipping and picking up) and pickled hot peppers. We used sliced jalapenos. Traditionally its fresh peppers. And of course corn bread.


Onion wedges, excellent, and I have hummus and other dipping sauces, out of taqueria style pickled carrots and jalepenos. Too lazy to make cornbread from scratch today and I don't use cornbread mixes.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I never really cared for beans except black beans (Cuban Style) and baked beans.
Pintos are the staple here and my wife loves them. I watched as others picked up the beans with the onion separated onion wedges and added hot peppers. You see in the south many crumble up the cornbread and put it in their beans.
I still do not do that.
But the onions and hot peppers have made home cooked pintos great. My cornbread is on the side with plenty butter.

I never liked my mothers great northern bean soup. Now that I have my own way of making it, I have come to love that as well.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Stuffed peppers, here's my cheat. I often cheat and don't tell but this one tastes really good.

4 peppers cleaned with open tops.
Sauté one large onion diced plus any scraps from the peppers (like the tops) also diced.
Here's my cheat. I use Knorr Spanish Rice, 2 packages with these 4 peppers.
The Knorr is super simple, add water and simmer about 12 minutes, maybe 15.
When close to done fold in the onions.
Use a deep casserole dish just big enough for the peppers and position them and fill with the rice mixture. I thought I had too much rice but the peppers are empty so needed it all. Extra was packed around.

I added other seasoning to the rice to kick it up a bit but tastes vary.
About 10 minutes before done I will top with mild cheddar. Cheese of your choosing.

In the oven now but I got to lick the spoons and I'm anxious.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> I never really cared for beans except black beans (Cuban Style) and baked beans.
> Pintos are the staple here and my wife loves them. I watched as others picked up the beans with the onion separated onion wedges and added hot peppers. You see in the south many crumble up the cornbread and put it in their beans.
> I still do not do that.
> But the onions and hot peppers have made home cooked pintos great. My cornbread is on the side with plenty butter.
> ...


I like black beans just as much as pintos. Last year or two I canned 36 pints of black beans. I threw out the onion wedges and hummus idea to my wife. She snapped that up like a hungry seabird snatching a fish. So beans, rice, onions and hummus tonight. Homemade hummus that is.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

We had planned to have navy beans, turnip greens, cornbread and onions tonight for supper but I was just too lazy to fix it. I don't know that I have ever had any black beans. I have had kidney beans and I don't care for them. Now pintos, I dearly love and I do crumple my cornbread up and put it in the beans, and greens also. A large cold glass of Bulgarian buttermilk and man it is on like donky kong. When I get into all that good food, it sounds like a hog in a slop trough, I just don't stand in the trough like a hog does. lol

Don't know that I like hummus, don't know what it is.

Bud, that is the way Mama use to make the stuffed peppers, and sometimes she mixed hamburger meat with the rice some way, don't remember how she did it but it sure was gooooood.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes, hamburger also, just didn't add it this time. I also like diced mushrooms, have them but keeping it simple.
I will try to start from scratch another time with rice, diced tomatoes, and hamburger and everything else I can add. 

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The red onion cut into thirds and separated with hummus was a hit last night.
@BigJim, hummus is a Middle Eastern dip made with chickpeas, tahini, garlic and lemon juice often topped with paprika and olive oil.
I used this recipe for the hummus instead of winging it. It is at the bottom below the print button. I doubled it.









Easy Hummus (Better Than Store-Bought)


How to make our easy hummus recipe with canned chickpeas, garlic, tahini, and olive oil. With easy to follow recipe video! This is the best recipe, just read all the reviews!!




www.inspiredtaste.net


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks WB, I will check that out.


----------

